# SATA detection mounting etc.

## lonewoulf

I'm having issues with a Silicon Image SATA raid card, it's supported in the kernel, and I can see the kernel loading the right things for it in the boot messages (I think) but for the life of me, I can't tell where it is/ how to cfdisk it etc. if anyone would like to help me, it'd be appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## lonewoulf

oh, and I've searched around for solutions to this here and elsewhere, and have come up with no leads

----------

## danone

send your dmesg output..maybe the drive is under /dev/sdN ? since you use SATA under SCSI not under IDE..

----------

## srs5694

Gentoo uses devfs by default, so you should be able to spot all your disk devices by typing:

```
ls -l /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
```

This will show both the primary devices (e.g., /dev/hdg) and the partitions that are defined on it (e.g., /dev/hdg1, /dev/hdg5, and so on). If you don't see any devices that might be the SATA drive, it's likely that you've selected the wrong driver or that you've compiled it as a module and not loaded it.

----------

## lonewoulf

I was looking in the /dev/ directory and say almost every combination of hd[letter][number] possible, I also saw some md[numbers] but no sd's, and I'm fairly certain I got the right driver, however lacking the ability to touch said computer until monday (due to the fact that it's not at my house) I can't be sure of that  :Sad: 

----------

## srs5694

Well, then, it's possible that your system isn't using devfs, after all; if you're seeing /dev/hd? values for drives you don't have installed, that suggests that /dev is a regular directory. Depending on the driver you're using, you might then need to create device file entries using mknod. I'd suggest checking your dmesg output and other indicators of driver presence and hardware detection first, though, as others have suggested.

----------

## lonewoulf

prepare for dmesg stream

<dmesg>

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@fileserver) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #11 Tue Jun 1 16:27:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AOPEN                                     ) @ 0x000f6370

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AOPEN  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AOPEN  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AOPEN  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: 

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1599.900 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 1032384k/1048512k available (3066k kernel code, 15220k reserved, 1089k data, 408k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3153.92 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1599.0544 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.0590 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4a0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (47 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.30.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

sk98lin: No adapter found.

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded

r8169: PCI device 0000:00:0a.0: unknown chip version, assuming RTL-8169

r8169: PCI device 0000:00:0a.0: TxConfig = 0x4000000

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL-8169'.

eth0: RealTek RTL8169 Gigabit Ethernet at 0xf887e000, 00:0e:2e:03:e0:05, IRQ 11

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

eth0: 100Mbps Full-duplex operation.

ipddp.c:v0.01 8/28/97 Bradford W. Johnson <johns393@maroon.tc.umn.edu>

ipddp0: Appletalk-IP Encap. mode by Bradford W. Johnson <johns393@maroon.tc.umn.edu>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb000-0xb007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb008-0xb00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.54

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8884080 ctl 0xF888408A bmdma 0xF8884000 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88840C0 ctl 0xF88840CA bmdma 0xF8884008 irq 10

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8884280 ctl 0xF888428A bmdma 0xF8884200 irq 10

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88842C0 ctl 0xF88842CA bmdma 0xF8884208 irq 10

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

ata1: thread exiting

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

ata2: thread exiting

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors (lba48)

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata4: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors (lba48)

ata4: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi3 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 5

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session: CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-22

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1552:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:540:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048 byte sectors)

UDF-fs: No VRS found

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 408k freed

Adding 2851528k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

</dmesg>

----------

## yuza

If you saw some md[numbers] then it's probable that the kernel is detecting correctly your RAID array... as it seems form your dmesg. I have no experience with hardware RAID (only software) but those md's should be your RAID partitions...

----------

## lonewoulf

I tried to cfdisk /dev/md0 it gave an error, is there something insanely simple I'm overlooking?

----------

## lonewoulf

thought you also might find this insteresting 

```

cat diskstats

   2    0 fd0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   3    0 hda 93640 50634 1071038 319516 133233 98160 1899697 7171710 1 499630 7495915

   3    1 hda1 52236 52240 12990 12993

   3    2 hda2 87954 985990 220150 1886680

   3    3 hda3 4099 32792 3 24

   3    4 hda4 1 8 0 0

  22   64 hdd 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   9    0 md0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   9    1 md1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

```

----------

## JelloBrain

use the SMP kernel. Type smp at the boot screen. Thats the only way it could find my S-ATA drive. it was, however listed as /dev/hdc for some reason.

----------

## lonewoulf

this isn't during installation, this is regularly  :Sad:  I've modualized or enabled every driver in there (hopes autodetect works:) )

----------

